# Socks I love



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

I love the Injinji Ex-celerator Toe Socks. For anyone with problem feet, wide feet, or just seeking comfort, they rock. Click the link and see a bit more info.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

$38 a pair is tough sell. You can get 2 pairs of snowboarding socks at a ski shop for that price, or 4 pairs of hiking/ski/snowboarding socks from a Marshalls/TJ Maxx/non ski shop for that price.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

i'm not seeing how you to get a discount on backcountry


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

i like my under armor socks i got at dicks sporting goods


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

I love my euro socks. Thick, warm and have extra cushion.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

smartwool phd for me


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

I owe an apology. The link for backcountry discounts was broken. Here's the new link! At this moment, it's working.

There's seems to be some confusion as to why I recommend these socks. I've ridden with nothing be SmartWool for years. They are cheaper. Yes, other socks are cheaper still. Hell, K-Mart probably still sells some for 3 for $5. If they work for you - awesome.

These are for folks like me with strange feet. Mine are very wide. That means that many socks just don't fit well. By the end of the day, they bunch up and collapse my toes, creating all sorts of hitches in my getalong.

So, I was perusing Ski Magazine one day (go figure - they give me subscriptions sometimes) and saw that they now made toe socks for skiing. I thought that if they worked in the torture devices otherwise known as ski boots, they might work for me. I ordered a pair.

The difference in how my feet felt at the end of the day was incredible. 

I don't recommend these socks to you if you're totally happy with what you have. I'm not an evangelist or a salesman. But, if your dogs are howling at the end of the day, they may just be worth a try. Painfree is worth a lot more than $35 to me. 

BTW, I now have 3 pairs.


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

my favorite is my icebreakers they're ahead of my under armours at the moment


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

a great sock is one of lifes luxuries ... one of those things you dont think maks a difference until you try it


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't know, I always thought the smartwool socks worked pretty well in comfort, warmth, and preventing too much moisture or anything from building up...


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

BurtonRider87 said:


> i like my under armor socks i got at dicks sporting goods


Here's something strange. I got my boots adjusted by a board shop so my feet wouldn't go numb anymore, so last time I went out I decided to use my newly acquired under armor socks. The boots fit great with my new insoles, no pain, no numbness, but this time my feet were cold. Which hasn't really been the problem. So I'm wondering if the under armor socks aren't as good as the burton socks I normally use...?


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Socks*

When you got feeling, your feet got cold. That actually makes a lot of sense.

My feet don't get cold in the Injinjis but they're not as thick as my SmartWool.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

phile00 said:


> Here's something strange. I got my boots adjusted by a board shop so my feet wouldn't go numb anymore, so last time I went out I decided to use my newly acquired under armor socks. The boots fit great with my new insoles, no pain, no numbness, but this time my feet were cold. Which hasn't really been the problem. So I'm wondering if the under armor socks aren't as good as the burton socks I normally use...?


Underarmour socks are not as good as thick ski/snowboard socks. They aren't as thick as the nice snowboard/hiking socks, and they don't stay as soft after a day's worth of activity.

I have 3 pairs of hiking/ski/snowboard socks and 6 pairs of underarmour socks. I wear the underarmour socks AFTER i'm done riding when I put regular street shoes on.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Underarmour socks are not as good as thick ski/snowboard socks. They aren't as thick as the nice snowboard/hiking socks, and they don't stay as soft after a day's worth of activity.
> 
> I have 3 pairs of hiking/ski/snowboard socks and 6 pairs of underarmour socks. I wear the underarmour socks AFTER i'm done riding when I put regular street shoes on.


Well my burton socks were thin. The under armor socks are supposed to be for snow boarding, but they're thicker. Under Armour | Men's ColdGear Barker Snowboard Sock | 1209191 | $17.99


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Socks*

Always a good time to remember that a company saying something is for snowboarding doesn't make it good for snowboarding.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

bryantp said:


> Always a good time to remember that a company saying something is for snowboarding doesn't make it good for snowboarding.


No doubt, but my point was they weren't just regular socks. It has varying thicknesses just like my burtons. They were comfortable as well, not sure why my feet were cold though.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Socks*

Sometimes thickness isn't the only contributor. Fabric design, porosity, coverage and more play roles. Also, with the sock difference, it's reasonable to assume our boots fit slightly different. Then, did we lace our boots the same way? Lots of variables exist.

So far, the Injinjis (very thin sock) have kept my feet warm. This weekend, they'll get seriously tested as the temps are in the single digits (F) and wind chill in the negative numbers. I think they'll work but I've got my SmartWools in the bag just in case.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

bryantp said:


> Sometimes thickness isn't the only contributor. Fabric design, porosity, coverage and more play roles. Also, with the sock difference, it's reasonable to assume our boots fit slightly different. Then, did we lace our boots the same way? Lots of variables exist.
> 
> So far, the Injinjis (very thin sock) have kept my feet warm. This weekend, they'll get seriously tested as the temps are in the single digits (F) and wind chill in the negative numbers. I think they'll work but I've got my SmartWools in the bag just in case.


Yeah let me know how they perform in really cold conditions. I don't have wide feet though, you think they'd still be good for narrow feet?


----------



## eat_n_it (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't wear socks...


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Socks*

They're fine for any feet but those of us with wide feet have difficulty getting socks that fit. I never realized that until I bought a pair of Injinjis (cheaper normal ones) as a joke. 

The joke was on me. They're freaky comfortable. Now, that's pretty much all I wear...in suits, jeans, or snowboard gear. I should buy stock in the company I guess...I'd love to work for them. They have something really special but the hardest thing to get folks to do is try them.


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> smartwool phd for me


+1.

x10


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> a great sock is one of lifes luxuries ... one of those things you dont think maks a difference until you try it


Amen to that. I was using any snowboarding sock I could get my hands on. Burton or some obscure brand. I picked up Under Armour socks and they are much better. My feet are happy. Next up, Smart Wool socks. Smart Wool is so underrated.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

hell ya smart wool all the way. last year i bought a pair and i will never give them up, They breath nicely as well ass keep you super warm. They never bunch up or feel uncomfortable. They also have extra padding along the whole shin...super duper comfortable. i think they were about 30 bucks but def worth it.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i have under armour socks with a built in arch. best thing ever. plus, 40ish per pair has got shit on the 6 bucks a pair i pay at marshalls! :laugh:


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

Nothing but love for my Smartwool PHDs.

I've used Thorlos (too damn thick for me - and, as someone mentioned, just because the company says they are snowboarding socks doesn't make them snowboarding socks) and the previous generations of Smartwool snowboard socks and the PHDs have blown me away.

Supportive in all the right places and at the end of the day the best thing I can say about them is that I never gave them a thought.

About $18/pair at Campmor.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Updating the Injinji's*

The link is here.

For the record, they kept my feet very warm over the long weekend. These totally rock and are replacing my SmartWools for snowboarding. They're so good, I'm tempted to wear them daily.


----------



## briangig (Nov 6, 2009)

curious as to how these are better than normal socks? I have somewhat wide feet and all of a sudden I am having some pain in my toes and side of my feet, want to play with some new socks and see if they help.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Injinji*

Basically, they allow for your foot width. Socks are made with one width of foot in mind. Consequently, those with wide (and probably narrow...don't know for sure on that) feet suffer. The socks ride up on us and don't readjust. Our toes get cramped and pulled in by the sock. Circulation is reduced.

Toe socks are held in place. Another neat thing...these socks have sizes. One size really never fits all. But, the truth is in the wearing. Lots of things can cause foot pain. I've had real good luck with toe socks. I wear them anytime I wear socks. They rock. 

These are compression...that's even better. I've used SmartWool. They're fine. These are better. But, like all things, it's an individual thing. Buy them. You may be very happy. At worst, they'll be good.


----------



## briangig (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks, I really am tempted to try them. I have large feet (float between 14 and 15), but my boots are 13s. I think one of the problems I am having is my socks stretching and pulling on my toes.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

i wear smartwool, but these things look nifty. gonna give it a shot.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Injinji*

Don't forget to get the discount ;-)


----------



## briangig (Nov 6, 2009)

Just ordered a pair (and some tuneups for my giro helmet, had to get the free shipping somehow :laugh. Thanks for the discount, not a bad price really.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Injinji*

Review them when you get them. I bet you're stoked!


----------

